# Need tips on selling plings



## Fyreflye (May 22, 2014)

Hello all.  I'm looking for some advice, and since what I have are millipedes, this seemed like the best section to post for help in.  I have around 100 +/- plings that are ready for new homes, and I'm wondering how I should go about this.

I know that I would have the quickest success selling them online, as I would be making myself available to a much wider range of potential buyers, but since this is my first time, I hesitate at taking on the responsibility of shipping live creatures.

My other thought is to vend at a local herp expo.  This option may be less successful, and I'd have to pay for a table, but I'm more comfortable giving up a weekend and selling in person than handling online transactions.

I know that many of our posters here have accomplished selling plings, and I'm hoping to get some guidance and tips!  Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 23, 2014)

They really are very easy to ship(much simpler than say, adult tarantulas).  I like to pack them in their own substrate.  At that life stage multiple can be sent in a reasonably sized vial or deli cup.  A little styrofoam or well packed newspaper with the cargo at the center of the box, with a cold pack if temps are high and you should be fine.  Paypal makes things easy if you have it.  Sending tracking info keeps you and buyer informed.  It can be a pain if you're selling a bunch of singles but they will sell faster than at a herp show, esp. if using multiple forum classifieds. Plus, no table fee.  Good luck!

What are you selling, anyhow?


----------



## Fyreflye (Jun 16, 2014)

zonbonzovi said:


> What are you selling, anyhow?


A. gigas plings.  They are thriving well.  I'm letting some of the smaller ones grow more before I make them available.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mukmewx (Jun 16, 2014)

AHHH!!! A. gigas!!! want!


----------



## SDCPs (Jun 17, 2014)

Are you sure of the id? Photos? Could be a close look-alike.

I have a friend who would be interested.


----------



## Cavedweller (Jun 17, 2014)

That's amazing that you've had such success breeding them!

If you've got A. gigas plings, I have a feeling you'll have no shortage of buyers right here on the forums.


----------



## Fyreflye (Jun 17, 2014)

SDCPs said:


> Are you sure of the id? Photos? Could be a close look-alike.


Pics!  One of the plings congregating on the food bowl, and another of my adult female.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## sr20det510 (Jun 17, 2014)

That  female is huge!!
Very nice!!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 17, 2014)

Nice work!  If she needs a break I'll house your male for awhile, haha.


----------



## mukmewx (Jun 17, 2014)

Drool! and just when do you plan on selling hmm?


----------



## dementedlullaby (Jun 18, 2014)

Whewwww! That's a monster. What a fantastic specimen.

And dem be some cute babies brah .


----------



## SDCPs (Jun 18, 2014)

That is not A. gigas. I'm sorry, but you have a nice but much less-desirable Mardonius parilis acuticonus. These are also much easier to breed. I personally have these, and so does the friend I mentioned.

Courtesy of Shura Sigling:







I would still encourage you to sell these, but there is a great demand for A. gigas...and these are not A. gigas. So advertise them as such.

As a side note, I believe this species will replace A. gigas as the giant millipede in the US hobby unless A. gigas can be bred reliably.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mukmewx (Jun 18, 2014)

A. gigas...Mardonius parilis acuticonus. Doesn't matter to me! Still want em!


----------



## Fyreflye (Jun 18, 2014)

SDCPs, what makes you say that?  As in, what exactly are the differences between the two?  I can try to get better pictures, I don't have a very good camera.  My adults were sold to me as A. gigas from TarantulaInc several years ago.


----------



## mukmewx (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm not sure, but I'd expect he means the banding? Looks like yours is solid black and the other has lighter bands maybe? lol, I'm no expert I didn't even know Mardonius parilis acuticonus existed.


----------



## Fyreflye (Jun 18, 2014)

Yeah she looks all black in that pic, but there was bad lighting.  This one shows the coloring better:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lagomorphette (Jun 19, 2014)

I tend to agree: they don't look quite like A. gigas but are still amazing pedes. I have just a couple A. gigas plings, and they do not look like that. The lighter banding is definitely a distinguishing feature. I'm not familiar with Mardonius parilis acuticonus--I'll have to look them up.

For comparison, here's one of my A. gigas babies that looks to be a similar size...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lagomorphette (Jun 19, 2014)

Here is mom, who must've been gravid when I purchased her from KTBG in 2012. 

Cordelia in her 10g tank: she's a solid 10"+

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jun 19, 2014)

Fyrefly: your Mardonius or (giant) "black Congo" millipedes are probably worth nearly as much as the real AGB these days considering the lack of availability of anything big but it's best not to sell them as Archispirostreptus because it would be false. There are a number of differences but the one we're noticing is the satiny ridge along the rear of each diplosegment. The satiny ridge is made up of tiny little wrinkles in the exoskeleton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fyreflye (Jun 19, 2014)

Thank you all, I'm a bit disappointed that it seems these aren't what I thought they were, but what's not to love about a giant black millipede?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mukmewx (Jun 20, 2014)

Fyreflye said:


> Thank you all, I'm a bit disappointed that it seems these aren't what I thought they were, but what's not to love about a giant black millipede?


 Don't be too disappointed, as you said it's still a giant black millipede, what's not to love?


----------



## Cavedweller (Jun 20, 2014)

Gorgeous pedes nonetheless! I'd personally be interested in owning both species. Especially to have the chance to compare them as they grow.


----------



## Aquarimax (Jul 2, 2014)

They are indeed beautiful. I'm glad you're breeding them. Someday I would love to try my hand at breeding that species myself. I worked with one of that species in a zoo some years ago, and it sparked my initial interest in millipedes.


----------



## mukmewx (Jul 6, 2014)

Are you still planning on selling these? If so, TAKE MY MONEY! lol


----------



## CrawlinChaos (Jul 12, 2014)

I would also be interested in purchasing these if you are still thinking about selling.


----------



## Blue Jaye (Jul 12, 2014)

I would love to buy one please !


----------



## cold blood (Jul 12, 2014)

I've always been interested in them, I'd love to give one a home, too!


----------



## Twentytwenty (Jul 12, 2014)

I'd like one too if you're selling


----------



## Cavedweller (Jul 12, 2014)

It's too hot to ship where I live right now, but I'd definitely want some if you have any left in the fall.


----------



## Aquarimax (Jul 12, 2014)

The weather is too extreme where I am as well, but I'd be very interested in September or October if you have any.


----------



## awiec (Jul 22, 2014)

I have a friend who is interested in large black pedes, I wouldn't mind one myself either.


----------



## Fyreflye (Oct 15, 2014)

The weather is finally cooling down!  I'm taking some of the plings to an Expo in Oklahoma this Sunday, after that I'll make an official selling post on the forum.


----------



## tdark1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Fyreflye said:


> The weather is finally cooling down!  I'm taking some of the plings to an Expo in Oklahoma this Sunday, after that I'll make an official selling post on the forum.


Great looking animals!

Congrats,

Rob


----------



## lagomorphette (Oct 15, 2014)

Fyreflye said:


> The weather is finally cooling down!  I'm taking some of the plings to an Expo in Oklahoma this Sunday, after that I'll make an official selling post on the forum.


Fantastic! I want one!


----------



## Julia (Oct 17, 2014)

Fyreflye said:


> The weather is finally cooling down!  I'm taking some of the plings to an Expo in Oklahoma this Sunday, after that I'll make an official selling post on the forum.


Darn it!! I want to come and see you and plings, but I can't go.    I've referred two people to you on FB.  Did you talk to them?  Want me to keep referring?


----------



## Fyreflye (Oct 17, 2014)

I've talked to two people, referrals are always welcome.  I'm sorry you'll be unable to make it on Sunday.


----------



## zurgie (Nov 8, 2014)

They're so handsome! Congratulations. 
I too would be interested ^_^


----------



## marshallsmarsha (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi do you still have any of these left? I'd love to buy a group of 5.


----------

